# Some SchH Trial Pics



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

From the trial we participated in down in Indiana this past weekend. Unfortunately it rained on and off all day, so we didn't get many good pics. But here are a few of the decent shots. Hoping to get some more via email from friends in the club later this week.









Tim and Wulfie earning their SchH1 with High Tracking, High Obedience, High SchH1 and High In Trial.





































































































Raven and I earning our SchH2 with High SchH2.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Way to go you two!!! Ooops, you four!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

And a few of Elessar v Wildhaus earning his BH with a *fantastic* OB routine.

I've got a bunch of Dianna and Eris earning their SchH3 too, but don't have them all uploaded yet. Will try to get those posted later tonight.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

Great pics! Congrats!!!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Sounds like everyone had a great trial!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Congratulations, looks like a great day for the Wild bunch!


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Awesome!!! Congratulations to ALL!!!!!!!!

Everyone looks gorgeous!


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Congrats. Those are some great looking GSD.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you ALL! Love the shots, too. You guys can't get a break and trial in dry conditions, can you?


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Congrats Chris, 

Your dogs are beautiful, I really love Wulfie, real eye catcher.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Thanks, all!











> Originally Posted By: onyx'girl You guys can't get a break and trial in dry conditions, can you?


Apparently not. We arrived home with dogs, crates and vehicle all needing major baths from all that mud!









And all the standing water on the tracks sure made tracking interesting... NOT!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Great Pictures & Congrats again!!!


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

I agree....those are some good looking dogs! They perform well too! ;-)


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: DinahmyteI agree....those are some good looking dogs! They perform well too! ;-)


What she said...LOL. It's nice to see some pictures of Elessar. Congratulations again everyone!!!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

I love seeing your dogs doing what they were bred to do! Awesome focus on such beautiful dogs~ Congrats!


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

Ya know, Wulf is a really stunning dog - I don't know if I've ever seen a dark sable with the black all the way down the legs like he has. And Elessar is just gorgeous! <sigh...swoon>


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Tell Randy congratulations!

-Owner of escape artist dog at Roland Seibel seminar (he won't remember my name but he'll remember Flash)


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Great pics and congratulations!!!


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Great pics! Wolfie is just stunning, and wow Elessar looks awesome!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Great shots, Chris!

Love seeing Wulf pics! He's such a nice, nice dog!


----------



## tygerlily (Apr 22, 2005)

What beautiful dogs! Those are great pics thanks for sharing them. Congrats to all trial participants!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Great job everyone! The dogs look great! And I have to admit, Wulfie is stunning!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Wow, beautiful photos and dogs!!!

Great work as well!!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Finally got some pics uploaded of Dianna and Eris earning their SchH3.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Beautiful focus Dianna!!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Very nice Dianna!! You've done a great job with her!


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks Chris for posting! I don't think any ended up on my camera.... =P Thank you Brian and Leesa too! I love my dog! =D


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Great pictures, Chris! Congratulations to the dogs and their handlers.









Elessar sure is one gooooood looking dog!


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Just looking at the photos makes me nervous thinking about makeing my SchH with my guys but great job and super nice photos!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Absolutely Fabulous!


----------

